# NASA Plumbrook



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

My friend got drawn for Dec. 10. Sector 25 and is taking me as hunting partner. I have applied for at least 30 years and have never been drawn, he's been drawn 3 times. 2 at ravenna and this one. I went both times to Ravenna, and it was thick cover and rugged. Is Plumbrook the same way? Is it swampy or brush and woods?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's a good sector if you have the sectors around you being hunted. There is a single bunker in the center of that section. The ladder to get on top of it is all rusted out. Bring a section of dock line to make yourself a step to get on top of it. A nice camp chair would make for a comfy all day sit. There is also a power line that runs on the east side of the sector. Sector 19 to the north is so thick that you would have a hard time kicking a cat through it. That's where most of your deer will come from. Your route driver for that zone is as lazy as it gets. He hates the hunts because he has to work saturdays. You will not get much help from him like you do the other zone drivers.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Flathead76 said:


> That's a good sector if you have the sectors around you being hunted. There is a single bunker in the center of that section. The ladder to get on top of it is all rusted out. Bring a section of dock line to make yourself a step to get on top of it. A nice camp chair would make for a comfy all day sit. There is also a power line that runs on the east side of the sector. Sector 19 to the north is so thick that you would have a hard time kicking a cat through it. That's where most of your deer will come from. Your route driver for that zone is as lazy as it gets. He hates the hunts because he has to work saturdays. You will not get much help from him like you do the other zone drivers.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks sounds like a plan. I'm going to keep this info to me I wont tell my hunting partner. lol . He will probably look at me funny when I take the rope out my pack


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

cast-off said:


> Thanks sounds like a plan. I'm going to keep this info to me I wont tell my hunting partner. lol . He will probably look at me funny when I take the rope out my pack


When you get on top of that bunker you have a nice thick 100 yard pocket to your west that you can shoot.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

cast-off said:


> My friend got drawn for Dec. 10. Sector 25 and is taking me as hunting partner. I have applied for at least 30 years and have never been drawn, he's been drawn 3 times. 2 at ravenna and this one. I went both times to Ravenna, and it was thick cover and rugged. Is Plumbrook the same way? Is it swampy or brush and woods?


Does it cost money to apply? 30 years without drawing seems like a poorly designed program. We're talking deer not sheep Moose or trophy elk.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

OutdoorMediaCo said:


> Does it cost money to apply? 30 years without drawing seems like a poorly designed program. We're talking deer not sheep Moose or trophy elk.


The drawing for draw hunts happens during the summer. I believe the deadline is the end of July. You pay 3 dollars to apply for each hunt that you are interested in. You can only apply once for each hunt per year. Some of the hunts like Ottawa gun or Honda trc Marysville gun have rediculous odds. Others like plumbrook and mosquito have better odds. I used to apply for all of them and have been very lucky to hunt most of them. Now that I live in an area that has plenty of deer I no longer apply for them.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of deer I saw yesterday. Although I only got a nice mature doe,i saw three nice trophy size bucks. Two of the bucks ran past me about 40 yards at full speed. I mean they were hauling the mail. The other was a nice wide 10 point going trough the thickest stuff you ever saw out of range of my shotgun. My friend also shot a doe. He said he didn't even see a buck. My advice to any one who goes is to have one person sit and the other move around. If people are moving in all the sectors then the deer keep moving. If not they hang up in the thickest stuff never come out. It was fun and I hope I get to go again.


----------

